
Internet 'is not working for women and girls', says Berners-Lee - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/global/2020/mar/12/internet-not-working-women-girls-tim-berners-lee
======
belval
While I do think that this is a very real problem that should be addressed
somehow, I think Tim Berners-Lee should stop making useless statements to
capitalize on being "the inventor of the Internet". It just feels more and
more like a celebrity chiming in an issue to get public appraisal and I think
it just adds noise for the people actually working on the problem.

------
bronipstid
By unambiguously taking this side of a highly partisan political issue, I fear
TBL has lost a lot of credibility in the eyes of many of the people he needs
to fix the actual problems that have befallen the web.

~~~
krapp
I don't read anything in the article which I would consider political, or
taking a "side" other than admitting the issues mentioned exist. Nowhere is
any specific political party or ideology mentioned or blamed.

I don't know why TBL would lose credibility, or what he would lose credibility
in, specifically.

------
DoreenMichele
Public spheres of all sorts have long not worked that well for women and
girls.

I don't think this is the way to remedy that.

------
rasz
He, being older white man, knows this best.

